# What kind of creature is this? and will it harm my frogs



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

What kind of creature is this? and will it harm my frogs

Today i was filming my frogs and fruitflies when i saw this creature.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

I am having issues with your video loading for some reason. Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

looks like some type of nematode. I would say they are harmless. I've seem them in my vivs for years and never had any problems.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok tnx for the information, its good to hear that other people have them aswell.

And i don't know why the video isn't loading, its working fine for me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The video worked for me. 


Compare it to the pictures here Nemerteans 

Ed


----------

